# Add more cals! Evoo Oil! Gold top Milk!



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Ok so everyone says this in every bulking thread...

It makes sense to grow you need a surplus in calories, but do thinks like gold top milk actually help to build muscle?


----------



## constantbulk (Dec 27, 2010)

i do yes as i burn kcals quickly and at 810kcals a litre its a nice easy way to get the extra cals in


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

It's got fat, carbs and protein. 30g per litre I believe, how could it not build muscle


----------



## khani3 (Nov 17, 2012)

I do understand where you're coming from and it is true that you need a surplus of calories however the benefits of milk are something beyond the norms.

The truth is Milk is one of the most natural nutrient drinks. It contains a balance of all the nutrients you need. (Protein, carbs and Fat)

Gold top is a bonus as its more nutrients and less processed, if it was up to me I would get back to milk straight from the cows  .

There have been various studies on this and to be fair you can justify either the benefits or the risks, but in my Opinion all these new diseases around are a result of process foods and moving away from natural foods.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

I drunk goldtop and bluetop for fun. Fastest way to pack on size (albeit a little fat too)


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

pmsl...oh yes it builds muscle, it will also build a ton of fat aswell if *abused*, maybe ok 1st thing on a morning but be wary if you like to stay lean year round.


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Jim78 said:


> pmsl...oh yes it builds muscle, it will also build a ton of fat aswell if *abused*, maybe ok 1st thing on a morning but be wary if you like to stay lean year round.


Yes but the amount of calories we burn compared to a none lifter if you want to bulk you are going to gain some fat hence cutting time but not the amount of fat an average person would gain. So you have got to expect to gain a little fat which is unavoidable.


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Sorry @Jim78 didn't mean to quote you on that meant to just post what i think.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

constantbulk said:


> i do yes as i burn kcals quickly and at 810kcals a litre its a nice easy way to get the extra cals in





1010AD said:


> Yes but the amount of calories we burn compared to a none lifter if you want to bulk you are going to gain some fat hence cutting time but not the amount of fat an average person would gain. So you have got to expect to gain a little fat which is unavoidable.


Just going by the OP's avvie he likes to stay in shape, id save the gold top for strongman competitors or anyone who wants bodyweight increase and not concerned about fat gain...if OP isn't overly concerned then i agree......just going on his shape, and people who get in good nick hate going backwards from my experience.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

It's down to the individual I have one of my guys using gold top (cannot get a constant supply of raw milk which I prefer) he is lean enough to still be vascular and visible abs, i probably could not use much of it though due to metabolism


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> It's down to the individual I have one of my guys using gold top (cannot get a constant supply of raw milk which I prefer) he is lean enough to still be vascular and visible abs, i probably could not use much of it though due to metabolism


I wouldn't mind trying raw milk myself tbh but seems hard to get hold of, only so many places get a license to sell it or something?!?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Jim78 said:


> I wouldn't mind trying raw milk myself tbh but seems hard to get hold of, only so many places get a license to sell it or something?!?


You can only get it from farms and farmers markets, google it and a site comes up with places around the UK the one near me is approx 20miles away but they sell it at 53pence for a pint and it is very nice.....


----------



## Kaiz (Nov 3, 2012)

what is gold top milk? and does it taste nice


----------



## totalwar (Jan 19, 2011)

Red milk has no fat its got and low gi carbs.... You can use it in your diet wether you cutting or bulking


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

totalwar said:


> Red milk has no fat its got and low gi carbs.... You can use it in your diet wether you cutting or bulking


Do you mean skimmed milk? If so it has the same 5g per 100ml of carbs as full fat milk does the carb content is pretty much the same in all milk.


----------



## totalwar (Jan 19, 2011)

Yeah i know but has no fat so is good to fit in with your micros

Good if you you dont wantthe extra cals from the fat

Or do you not use it pscarb


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

totalwar said:


> Yeah i know but has no fat so is good to fit in with your micros
> 
> Good if you you dont wantthe extra cals from the fat
> 
> Or do you not use it pscarb


I use semi skimmed in coffee other than that I don't drink pasteurised milk, when I have Raw milk I have it in my shakes normally a pint a day


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

EVO is a god send. I don't like the taste of full fat milk personally but I pur evo over most meals to get fats in. Even do the contintal thing of dipping bread into EVO and eating it. Aldi EVO is cheap and tastes as good as the more expensive stuff.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

1010AD said:


> So you have got to expect to gain a little fat which is unavoidable.


This just isn't true. And that's why I have to ask questions like my original post because so many people seem to think you have to get fat to gain muscle.


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

L11 said:


> This just isn't true. And that's why I have to ask questions like my original post because so many people seem to think you have to get fat to gain muscle.


I wouldn't say have to get fat to gain muscle but if your are going to do a proper bulking diet I'd say you are going to gain a certain amount and I don't mean muffin tops and a pot belly but you must gain something or why would a person have to cut after a bulk.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

1010AD said:


> I wouldn't say have to get fat to gain muscle but if your are going to do a proper bulking diet I'd say you are going to gain a certain amount and I don't mean muffin tops and a pot belly but you must gain something or why would a person have to cut after a bulk.


Because they use a 'bulk' as an excuse to get fat. I did a clean bulk for about 3 months and put on about 6lbs with no fat (my avatar is at the end of this clean bulk).. I only put on fat when I started being lazy and not weighing stuff and being as religious with calorie counting.. yea I put on another 6lbs in 3 months but it made me look like sh*t.


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

L11 said:


> Because they use a 'bulk' as an excuse to get fat. I did a clean bulk for about 3 months and put on about 6lbs with no fat (my avatar is at the end of this clean bulk).. I only put on fat when I started being lazy and not weighing stuff and being as religious with calorie counting.. yea I put on another 6lbs in 3 months but it made me look like sh*t.


impressed :thumbup1: so clearly you could teach us all a lot about bulking but I must add would it work for every one as some people how ever they try can not avoid putting on a little fat, maybe its down to the individuals metabolism.

Could you put an example up off your clean bulk diet.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Its easy, if u want an increase in mass quickly, then excess cals are king, however like anything....rough with smooth, bit of fat gain too ultimately, however if u get ur macros spot on to suit ur metabolism and a good training approach, then altho it will be slower, then lean gains are possible, just takes a patient man.


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> Do you mean skimmed milk? If so it has the same 5g per 100ml of carbs as full fat milk does the carb content is pretty much the same in all milk.


I think its hard these days talking about milk by the colour of the top coz when i was young you had blue top (skimmed) red top/stripey (semi skimmed) silver top (full fat) and gold top which had a load of cream on the top of the milk. But that was off the milkman (yes milkman that drops milk on your door step in the morning) in glass bottles not like your 4 pinters from the supermarket with there blue tops and green tops. Hope that helps for the young lads on here when we start to talk about milk.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

It's your overall diet and macros that put on muscle, not just becuase you drink or eat a certain thing imo.

I think a lot of people on here preach about 'gold top' and EVOO because they're on cycle and need 1500kcals+ over their maintenace, whereas a natty generally only needs 500-750 o/m because our bodies can't turn the protein to muscle as fast as an assisted persons' can.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

robdobbie said:


> I think a lot of people on here preach about 'gold top' and EVOO because they're on cycle and need 1500kcals+ over their maintenace,.


Thats what I don't get.. Are we saying that it doesnt matter where the calories are from, as long as your over maintenance, they will be used for muscle growth? (if juicing)

This is a genuine question btw..


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

L11 said:


> Thats what I don't get.. Are we saying that it doesnt matter where the calories are from, as long as your over maintenance, they will be used for muscle growth? (if juicing)
> 
> This is a genuine question btw..


As far as I know, carbs/fats can't be turned into muscle, it's only the protein that is, so it definitely matters where your calories come from if you want the best results


----------



## khani3 (Nov 17, 2012)

L11 said:


> Thats what I don't get.. Are we saying that it doesn't matter where the calories are from, as long as your over maintenance, they will be used for muscle growth? (if juicing)
> 
> This is a genuine question btw..


Ok In a nutshell there is minimum amount required for P/C/F which your body needs at an idea rate.

After that it does not really matter where the calories come from.

Let me give you an example (Random figures are used for simplistic)

Let's say a 60Kg person needs 2500 calories to gain weight

His macros show that he needs:

100g protein

100g carbs

70g Fat

So his calories will be 800+800+600 = 2230

The rest he can have whatever he likes.

I hope this makes sense and this is my opinion, I am sure there will people that probably disagree but as long as you hit your macros you will grow.


----------



## DiscSupps (Oct 26, 2012)

From my time working as a clinical Dietitian in the hospital, one of the best and cleanest ways to increase calories is to add dried skimmed milk powder to full fat milk which doubles the nutritional value and increases calories, but keeps the fat down (we don't wanna be increasing our risk of heart disease after all!).

So add approx 3 tbspn of skimmed milk powder to 1 pint of full fat milk (or skimmed should you want to keep the fat down even more), stir or shake and drink straight away, or add to porridge in the morning or when adding milk to mash potato etc.

All the best,

Tom


----------



## khani3 (Nov 17, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> As far as I know, carbs/fats can't be turned into muscle, it's only the protein that is, so it definitely matters where your calories come from if you want the best results


Robdobbie

It all works together

Carbs are required to build mass and then protien is there to repair your muscles after a workout converting it into stronger muscles.

Protein is essential for growth and the building of new tissue as well as the repair of broken down tissue

In my opinion for mass building Carbs are normally overlooked. Complex carbs are required for building mass while the protein is there to help repair your muscles.


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

robdobbie said:


> As far as I know, carbs/fats can't be turned into muscle, it's only the protein that is, so it definitely matters where your calories come from if you want the best results


protein isnt turned into muscle


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

khani3 said:


> Robdobbie
> 
> It all works together
> 
> ...


I know it all works together lol that wasn't his question


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

jake87 said:


> protein isnt turned into muscle


Yeah, should've worded that differently i guess, protein repairs the damaged muscles and can do it more efficiently


----------



## khani3 (Nov 17, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> I know it all works together lol that wasn't his question


I answered his question two post above that post 

This was a reply to your post


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

khani3 said:


> Ok In a nutshell there is minimum amount required for P/C/F which your body needs at an idea rate.
> 
> After that it does not really matter where the calories come from.
> 
> ...


What are u basing this theory on? And from where?

Macros are ideally formed through how someone reacts to different amounts of fats, or carbs....nothing is gospel, some can eat 50g carbs and not look as flat as the next man...or look full on high fats....

Just wondering where u got ur example from?


----------



## khani3 (Nov 17, 2012)

Jim78 said:


> What are u basing this theory on? And from where?
> 
> Macros are ideally formed through how someone reacts to different amounts of fats, or carbs....nothing is gospel, some can eat 50g carbs and not look as flat as the next man...or look full on high fats....
> 
> Just wondering where u got ur example from?


Hi Jin78

The example I used was just made up and the figures that were easy to calculate. Even the macros were made up using easy to understand number.

Not sure if that what your asking and sorry if that caused any confusion,

Yes you are right, macros are different on individual and how we react to certain foods, even timing plays such an important part in what we eat.


----------



## poundcoin (Jan 30, 2010)

I don't get it.

If the milk you drink fits in perfectly with your macros (p/c/f) how will it add on more fat than other sources?

Or are people just saying you will get fat if you drink a tonne of it without calorie counting and macro targets?


----------

